
Show HN: I made a tool to help older people find senior discounts - sbilstein
https://www.owlyapp.com/feed/search?placeId=ChIJA-2qKIt9hYARZ5N1NdUVtHE&address=Oakland,%20CA,%20USA
======
sbilstein
My co-founder and I have been working on products to improve the lives of
seniors & make them less lonely for about a year now. After various ideas, we
discovered that the biggest concern from most seniors when it came to
activities, socializing, or otherwise getting out of the house was cost.

We also learned through meeting with seniors that they are far more online
than people give them credit for.

Owly is at the MVP stage right now but we're building something that is
somewhere between product hunt and Yelp to help seniors engage more by saving
money.

I've got some known bugs but happy to hear complaints, critiques, and
questions!

~~~
acip
Congratulations for the initiative. Given the target audience,I think that you
should focus on compliance with Web Accessibility Guidelines
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Content_Accessibility_Gu...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Content_Accessibility_Guidelines)

As a matter of fact, all websites should.

PS: there are tools that allow you to test the compliance. A list can be found
here [https://www.w3.org/WAI/ER/tools/](https://www.w3.org/WAI/ER/tools/)

Another idea is to have web push notifications to notify the visitors about
new opportunities.

------
esilver
I love the focus on seniors, who are typically more price sensitive than
younger people due to fixed incomes.

Excellent design, too, although larger type, larger savings indicators, and
custom images instead of the emoji might be appreciated.

Filtering by savings type might also be helpful, e.g., “save on dinner,” “save
on outings,” etc.

~~~
sbilstein
Thanks for the feedback on the design. That's definitely the area I have the
least training on so I appreciate the comments.

For sure, my co-founder had me make some last minute text changes and I will
be continuing to do so. I've also got a bit to learn about accessibility for
this project as well.

